# Practical Classics photoshoot, Celica



## Celica steve (Jun 25, 2010)

Practical Classics did a photoshoot of my Toyota Celica 1989 model, I've chosen my favourite two photos from the day.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Cool, i had one of these, two tone blue, wasnt as nice as yours! Youve done well


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

David Llewellyn nearly ran me over in one of those


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice mate. My Brother has a Gen 7 which used to be mine. Great cars.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

great car, not seen one of them for a while:thumb:


----------

